

ShowHN: My latest project:  GameSynch.  A HTML5 Multiplayer Game JukeBox. - ionwake
http://www.gamesynch.com
The timer is set at 3 minutes.  You can vote to extend the current game session or skip to the next one.  The chatroom on the right allows emotes.<p>All feedback is appreciated, thank you!
======
ionwake
All the players are synched to play the same game. When the timer runs out,
the next game start. Using the chat room feature you can vote to EXTEND or
SKIP the current session.

All feedback appreciated - thank you!

